# [Gothic 3] Lehrer für Große Waffen 3 gesucht.



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Oktober 2006)

*[Gothic 3] Lehrer für Große Waffen 3 gesucht.*

Howdy,
jetzt suche ich einen Lehrer für Große Waffen 3, danke.


----------



## Mic0001 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Lehrer für Große Waffen 3 gesucht.*

Ein entsprechender Lehrer findet sich im Lager des Wolf Clans in Nordmar (wer genau weiß ich nicht mehr, aber soviele Personen gibts da eh nicht).

Noch ein Tipp: Der einfachste Weg nach Nordmar führt von Silden Richtung Nordosten in die Berge - wenn man genau hinsieht kann man auf der Karte sogar den Pass direkt unterhalb des Wolfclan Lagers erkennen.

Eine Frage noch: Kennt irgendwer einen Händler in Myrtana oder Varant der starke Zweihänder verkauft - ich renn' immer noch mit dem Paladin-Einhänder rum, obwohl ich schon Zweihandmeister bin.


----------

